# New Win Photo for Mystic- 6 months



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks great! Way more mature than Gidget


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow he looks soooo grown up!! Very handsome!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How can one dog at six months look so mature and another dog just like a baby..? Did he skip the gangly awkward stage? Beautiful picture...


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing - he's just gorgeous but he looks so grownup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your gorgeous Mystic.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here he is after the show being a silly goose, trying to decide between stick-chomping and zoomies.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Such great photos!!! Love your dogs, so much!!! Congrats on the win!


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

You're dogs are all so beautiful. Your photographs always put a smile on my face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Mystic grew from an adorable puppy into a handsome dog! Just love him!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He is one of the sweetest, nicest golden pups that I have ever known.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Mystic is doing so wonderfully!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He is such a gentle good puppy. I feel very lucky to have him.


----------

